# Gute 140 mm Lüfter mit Weißen Blätter für meine 280mm Eisbär



## HGHarti (6. August 2017)

*Gute 140 mm Lüfter mit Weißen Blätter für meine 280mm Eisbär*

Hallo Leute,
wie oben geschrieben suche ich neue PWM Lüfter mit weißen Blätter für meine Eisbär Kühlung.

Habe den Bären oben verbaut und die Lüfter drücken durch den Radiator.

Der Preis ist nicht so wichtig sondern die Lautstärke und die Leistung


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (6. August 2017)

*AW: Gute 140 mm Lüfter mit Weißen Blätter für meine 280mm Eisbär*

eLoops sind ziemlich gut
Die sollten allerdings die Luft nirgends durchlaufen müssen.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (6. August 2017)

*AW: Gute 140 mm Lüfter mit Weißen Blätter für meine 280mm Eisbär*

Die Fractal Design Dynamic X2 GP-14 wären nicht verkehrt...oder die Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B14-PS.

Edit: zu langsam...


----------



## HGHarti (6. August 2017)

*AW: Gute 140 mm Lüfter mit Weißen Blätter für meine 280mm Eisbär*

Die Noisblocker sind Intressant,eignen die sich zum Durchpusten?

Frage beantwortet:eLoop gleich Noisblocker


----------



## Trash123 (6. August 2017)

*AW: Gute 140 mm Lüfter mit Weißen Blätter für meine 280mm Eisbär*

Ja, aber sie sollten nichts im weg haben.


----------



## HGHarti (6. August 2017)

*AW: Gute 140 mm Lüfter mit Weißen Blätter für meine 280mm Eisbär*

Wie gesagt,der Radiator hängt an der Decke und die Lüfter sollten darunter zum pusten montiert werden


----------



## Trash123 (6. August 2017)

*AW: Gute 140 mm Lüfter mit Weißen Blätter für meine 280mm Eisbär*

In deren unmittelbarem Ansaugbereich (2-4cm) sollte kein Hindernis sein, sonst gibt es Ansauggeräusche.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (6. August 2017)

*AW: Gute 140 mm Lüfter mit Weißen Blätter für meine 280mm Eisbär*

2-4cm sind etwas übertrieben. 
Wie der TE das machen will passt das schon.


----------



## HGHarti (6. August 2017)

*AW: Gute 140 mm Lüfter mit Weißen Blätter für meine 280mm Eisbär*

Dann werden es die Noiseblocker.

Dann brauche ich nur noch RGB Strips die mit meinem Gigabyte Aorus Z 270x Gaming K5 Syncron laufen.

Die von NZXT die bei der Hue+ dabei waren gehen nicht und die anderen ich glaube von Phanteks auch nicht (diese nicht immer Syncron)


----------



## Kitsune-Senpai (21. August 2017)

*AW: Gute 140 mm Lüfter mit Weißen Blätter für meine 280mm Eisbär*

Die Alpenföhn von EKL gibs auch in Weiß. Vorteil: Die sind günstiger als z.B. die neuen 140er eLoops.


----------



## chocochipsbaer (24. August 2017)

*AW: Gute 140 mm Lüfter mit Weißen Blätter für meine 280mm Eisbär*

Ich hab mich für Silent Wings 3 bei einer Silent Loop 280 entschieden. Die werden hier nun gar nicht erwähnt. Hat das einen Grund oder findet ihr die anderen einfach nur cooler?


----------



## Scubaman (24. August 2017)

*AW: Gute 140 mm Lüfter mit Weißen Blätter für meine 280mm Eisbär*

Er sucht ja weiße Lüfterblätter. Die SW3 sind schwarz^^

Bei mir sind auch Eloops auf der 280er drauf. Alles schön leise.


----------



## chocochipsbaer (24. August 2017)

*AW: Gute 140 mm Lüfter mit Weißen Blätter für meine 280mm Eisbär*

Ha, überlesen, danke.


----------

